# Palm Coast FL



## cbig1981 (Dec 3, 2016)

After a slow beginning to the thanksgiving week fishing in the surf, the bite finally got good our last day on Sunday.  Me and my boys caught a nice mixed bag, did especially well catching a few 4-5 lb drum that fought pretty good.  Even saw an osprey carrying a nice sized drum in his talons back to his nest.


----------



## Limitless (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks like a good trip!  And, a nice mixed bag of fish with the Drum, Blues and Trout.  I'm sure your boys had a great time!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2016)

Went to Palm Coast for the first time this year. We caught a few Reds in the river and loved the area.


----------



## cbig1981 (Dec 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Went to Palm Coast for the first time this year. We caught a few Reds in the river and loved the area.



What part of the Matanzas River did you catch them?  I've always heard the grass flats up around the 206 bridge going up toward St. Augustine holds reds but I've never been able to get there when the tide was right


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2016)

We put in at Bings out on A1A I think. We went south and fished some docks, but our best luck was about 5 miles North of Bings. There are a lot of creeks and mud flats and oysters bars up that way.


----------

